# Want a betta but. . .



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

I am unsure what would make good tank mates for one. We are being given a ten gallon. In the past I had a male in with some mollies, I know for a fact he kept eating the fry from the mollies. Was that wrong? I was never told it was and he lived for almost 2 years before we had a black out and water main break simultaneously that went on for over 2 weeks and killed all the fish. That was about 6 years ago. I considered maybe some females but have read they might be agressive to each other. Would Cory cats be ok? Swords? Neon tetras? Suggestions? Many thanks!


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

If you buy a female, groups of female bettas in odd numbers will do fine together.
Mollies like brackish water, so i'd stay away from those.
Cory cats and swords I have no idea about them. 
However, Neon tetras are great, and African Dwarf frogs are better. (ADF)

If I was in your situation, I would go through with the female betta idea and get:

3 female bettas
2 ADF'S
10 Neon Tetras
And a snail or two of your choice for cleanup duty, and algae duty. (I suggest Malaysian Trumpet Snails )


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

That's odd, my mother raised Mollies for years. Constantly giving away fry and hers were in fairly neutral water. I remember every four months having to devide the tank as there were so many fish you could barely see the water. She tried to only have 6 mollies in a ten but could never get just males or just females. lol!

The idea of the frogs is a no go for us. We don't like frogs. Glad to hear the tetras would work though. I don't think I would put ten with 3 feamle bettas in a ten gallon. Thats the size tank we would start with. Honest with 3 female bettas I think we could only do 5 neons, don't you think? I also don't like snails. The only ones around here are mystery snails and they are actually illegal, I just can't get the chain stores to believe it.

Maybe I'll look into a little all in one for a male betta and use the ten for other fish. Thanks!


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah mollies can be kept in freshwater but they prefer brackish water. At least that's what everyone tells me haha. Neon tetras I don't know the exact fish to gallon ratio, but 48 neons will fit in a 20 gallon. But yeah, final decision is yours, not mine. And wow, snails are illegal? Learn something new every day I guess!


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

I am in favor of your last comment: male betta alone and get other fish for the 10 gal.

I have tried to put neons and red minor tetras with bettas. I even tried different bettas with the same tetras. It is always the tetras picking on the bettas fins that makes me remove the betta to the safety its solitary home.
:betta:


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yeah I will get a $20 all in one 2 gal for my betta, I prefer males over most females. Although I saw a gorgeous female on aquabid I just might dig up the money for. White body, blue on the head and red fins LOVELY! I think she was a halfmoon too.

Fish to gallon ratio that I have read just about everywhere is one inch per gallon. Since I actually enjoy fussing over my tank I think I can get away with a little more than that.


----------

